
Zoo Animals and Their Discontents (2014) - scott_s
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/06/magazine/zoo-animals-and-their-discontents.html
======
Ididntdothis
The older I get the more I think that zoos are not ethical. We should instead
maintain and increase wilderness areas and if humans want to see animals they
should be going there or maybe watch Webcams. It’s just not right to keep
animals that are used to roam large areas in small confined areas. It’s pretty
much guaranteed that they will develop psychological problems. And most people
who have had extended contact with animals will agree that animals have
emotions and personality. They can be happy, disappointed or depressed.

~~~
dunstad
Yeah, there are those who argue that conservation programs benefit from the
money generated by zoos, but I still don't feel great about them. Ideally it
would be nice if we could work out better ways to distribute our resources so
that conservation could be funded without them.

~~~
zensavona
Just as a centre for forced-work gladiator fighting or prostitution would
generate income for healthcare if that was legal.

------
doublerabbit
The concept of a Zoo should be retired. It's old fashioned, outdated and
inhumane. It's not fair for animals to be thrown in to a area of space and you
pay to see them look miserable. Just imagine yourself in that square of space
for near 24/7, thrown a piece of meat twice a day. Its cruel and about time we
should rethink of the whole process.

Zoo's need to be converted in to wildlife/nature reserves/sanctuaries with
intent of looking after while involving education programs. Animal education
lacks in today's society and it should be a big thing. You really want to see
animals? Then buy a course package where you get exclusive view and proper
education as well.

While you could argue that zoo's do go and put in high level standards; there
are still zoo's out there which are cruel. and in replacement the animals get
abused. Some zoo's don't have the space and that goes for countries too, like
here in the United Kingdom.

That's just my 2cents on the matter. They should be converted.

